
Backdoor in ssh-decorator PyPI package - lkurusa
https://twitter.com/jaimeblascob/status/993932286037970944
======
lkurusa
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/8hvzja/backdoor_in_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/8hvzja/backdoor_in_sshdecorator_package/)

------
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17025863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17025863)
has more comments.

